# donation rates this year in private colleges



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

please discuss amount of donations private colleges are taking this year 2k15


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

nobody answer this


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

what's your aggregate


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

53%


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

No idea


----------



## ChZainAli (Sep 1, 2015)

we both are in same boat  Mcat screwed My Aggregate to only 47 %  Donation This Year Are In Between 25-30 lac :cool!: I have contacted many pvt colleges as a donation body not all colleges are offering admission on donation basis .. Only LMDC RLMC CMC AIMC IMDC AVICENNA MEDICAL COLLEGE 
These are offering continental asked for 30 lac  this college doesn't even have a good reputation rlmc first asked 20 lac and told me to bring 11 lac next day i was there but then they asked to contact in 3 4 week of Oct Lmdc Will contact In Nov Remaining are asking for 20 excluding avicenna they asked for 35 with such low aggregate :speechless:


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

Can u plz tell me how much donation IMDC is asking fr??


----------



## Maha265 (Sep 30, 2015)

ChZainAli said:


> we both are in same boat  Mcat screwed My Aggregate to only 47 %  Donation This Year Are In Between 25-30 lac :cool!: I have contacted many pvt colleges as a donation body not all colleges are offering admission on donation basis .. Only LMDC RLMC CMC AIMC IMDC AVICENNA MEDICAL COLLEGE
> These are offering continental asked for 30 lac  this college doesn't even have a good reputation rlmc first asked 20 lac and told me to bring 11 lac next day i was there but then they asked to contact in 3 4 week of Oct Lmdc Will contact In Nov Remaining are asking for 20 excluding avicenna they asked for 35 with such low aggregate :speechless:


What about shifa?? I have 82% in O levels and 76% in A levels,and i really want to get into shifa!


----------



## sanaafzal09 (Sep 9, 2015)

Bds merit in lmdc this year?


----------



## Maha265 (Sep 30, 2015)

Can anybody please tell me whats up with this admission on donation basis? and can we do this at shifa??


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

rashid latif also in September asked me to bring 20 lac but now they are delaying my admission again and again only by saying let the whole admission applications come to us


----------



## ChZainAli (Sep 1, 2015)

In Between 15-20 lac :roll:

- - - Updated - - -

Have You Applied There ?  They Are Conducting There Test On 9 Oct .. Btw Shifa Doesn't Give Seats To Donation Bodies .. Your Marks Are Good :thumbsup: I Think That You Can Easily Get Into Shifa 

- - - Updated - - -

75 %

- - - Updated - - -

Same Case Here  They Also Asked The Same Thing :3


----------



## Maha265 (Sep 30, 2015)

yeah i did.As a local and as a foreign student but i still wanted to get in on the local seat 
Oh yeah thats what i heard just wanted to confirm.
I hope i can everyone keeps on telling me my scores aren't that good and all


----------



## ChZainAli (Sep 1, 2015)

Your Score Is Enough For Getting Into Shifa On Local Seat Coz Last Year One Of My Friend Got Into Shifa With 76% in O level And 74% in A level :thumbsup: Btw Yr Score Acha H Logo Ne Tou Btein Krni e hein aur krte rhein ge :speechless: IA You Will Get Into Shifa Score Good In Test Also


----------



## Maha265 (Sep 30, 2015)

Ohh yayy! thank you so much that makes me feel so much more confident


----------



## azharhshah (Oct 6, 2015)

*O And A Level Equivalence Of IBCC*

what is your equivalence of O and A level


----------



## Maha265 (Sep 30, 2015)

its 79% i think


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

maha321 said:


> 53%






Why dont u apply for overseas seat or self finance seat


----------



## fiabi21 (Aug 17, 2016)

ChZainAli said:


> we both are in same boat  Mcat screwed My Aggregate to only 47 %  Donation This Year Are In Between 25-30 lac :cool!: I have contacted many pvt colleges as a donation body not all colleges are offering admission on donation basis .. Only LMDC RLMC CMC AIMC IMDC AVICENNA MEDICAL COLLEGE
> These are offering continental asked for 30 lac  this college doesn't even have a good reputation rlmc first asked 20 lac and told me to bring 11 lac next day i was there but then they asked to contact in 3 4 week of Oct Lmdc Will contact In Nov Remaining are asking for 20 excluding avicenna they asked for 35 with such low aggregate :speechless:




How did you ask these colleges? You just called their admission office and said you were a donation body?


----------

